# Which tritype and subtype combination is the most likely to succeed materialistically e.g. become a high net worth individual?



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

Extroverted, but not neurotic: Here's how the ultra-wealthy score on personality tests


Extremely wealthy entrepreneurs tend to be optimistic, but not agreeable, according to a recent study.




www.businessinsider.com.au





According to a German psychological research of ultra wealthy individuals, wealthy people tend to have high conscientiousness and openness, low neuroticism/high emotional stability and low agreeableness. There's also some research displaying clear correlation between enneagram types and big five personality traits, e.g. 4s and 6s tend to be emotionally unstable, 5s and 9s tend to be introverted.

It looks like that 8 and 3 are most likely to have both high conscientiousness and openness, so 873 and 853 are most likely to become high net worth individuals. 315 and 317 are highly competitive too. I think 863 and 864 have great money making potentials, but they might get into trouble often due to being highly temperamental, impulsive and aggressive.

Sp/so and so/sp are more likely to become wealthy than sx subtypes, because they focus on wealth and social capital instead of short term sensation-seeking. 945 sx/so might be the least wealthy type if they can not overcome their neuroticism, procrastination, unorganised and unplanned lifestyle and introversion.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Any type 3, type 7, or type 8 if they feel like being rich would help their issues.
A type 3 wants to be rich because of the fame and admiration it comes with.
A type 7 wants to be rich so that they can do more fun things in life.
A type 8 wants to be rich so that they feel like they have enough resources to live.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I voted 853 as a preference over 873.
I suspect the 873 would become incidentally weathy because the '7' wouldn't have the long term commitment to a particular wealth generation cycle.
It is more likely that the 873 would take advantage of opportunistic short-term asset-building or money-making schemes.
It's just that over time with fluctuations, the 873 would accrue a large wealth portfolio.


----------



## Churcael (Jun 2, 2021)

Fascinating point of view! 
A great topic that will help many people financially understand themselves. Many factors affect your earnings, and you need to take every moment into account to achieve success later. I believe that Liquid net worth is significant in any field. This can get rid of various problems and also help your business grow daily. The main factor is, of course, your employees. I am sure they will appreciate your desire to improve your business because it will affect their wages over time. 
Good luck to you all!


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I voted 315 and 853. They both strike me as focused, determined, and goal-oriented tritypes.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I think triple assertive would be most likely to amass lots of wealth. [378]
After that 368 and 358 after that.


----------

